# This is why Im hot.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:rockon:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have no complaints.

Grease main and Sanitary main?

I hope you threw that guy some beads in the pic....:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It scares me that Pabst Blue Ribbon is making a comeback. :cursing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Any special reason why so much purple is visible?:jester:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

good glue work.Clean

How far can you run trap arms?

End of run cleanouts?

Staight pipes look good.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

it scares my toilet the PBR is making a comeback, as well as my GF and anyone else with a functioning sense of smell!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yup Ilplumber, sanitary, and Grease lines. Hopping over each other.The guy in the back is Sims. The guy that needed a "haircut", I had no beads at that time. Trap runs are within code here. I will have to re draw a couple of these runs, as the Smarty pants decided i would have to bust out part of the existitng solid block walls to run vents through. Not happening. Not how I would have drew this stuff out by no means, but, when dealing with commercial here, you better do it as close to the plans as possible, or you will have to re draw the whole damn thing, and let's face it, I suck at Iso's. I really do. If I were meant to draw plans out for a living, I would have been something other than a plumber.
I have a hater amongst me somewhere in my corner of the earth. Since this project began this past monday, I have had Workmans Comp compliance stop by, some Liability INs. dude stop by, and code enforcement on Friday. All three had complaints about Plumbing being done with out proper coverages, perimits.

now, the only one they got me on was not having the permit yet, BUT, I don't give a damn, I am getting this job done, the Permit will be in hand on Monday, and I am ahead of schedule, and my guys needed something to do. Sue me.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

No Rockstar haters,just entities scrambling to justify their existance where there is little money.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> No Rockstar haters,just entities scrambling to justify their existance where there is little money.


Huh? I don't comprehend:blink:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Huh? I don't comprehend:blink:


 Don't feel bad,I confuse alot of people.



All the people coming onto the jobsite that normally would not be there in a booming economy.Now they do whatever to get out of the office and generate work that used to come to them and their organization.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

RSP, you must have excited your competition to have all those visitors.

Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

It is a shame that an inspector counts on a set of plans to show him where a cleanout is necessary instead of understanding his code.

Hopefully he can use the excuse he is a combination inspector,if not...:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

There trying to catch me ridin dirty. I wanted to really test the commercial side of things this year. I have bid jobs in the past, but intentionally over priced them. I miss this kind of work, it is all I did the previous 5 yrs with my old employer. Plumbing at it's best.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

LOL you have your guitar and amp in your work truck? :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Are you going to put santees on top of your traps for your trap primers or tie them right into the floor drain?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice lookin' underground. I miss those jobs, too. I haven't done one of those in a while.

What's your plans for the c/o tee below grade?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Nice lookin' underground. I miss those jobs, too. I haven't done one of those in a while.
> 
> What's your plans for the c/o tee below grade?


I am guessing he plans to test ball it there I assume its the most downstream piece before leaving the building.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*your only mistake I see.....*

I dont miss that kind of work one damn bit....

th only mistake I see with the whole job 
is the PBR beer,,,,,,

you should have at least gone with something
more appropriate for the *victory dance* when the job was done....


I myself would have gotten Sam Adams, Becks, or perhaps

Molson..---- Killians Irish Red, heinkin maybe


but PBR just shows you still dont know any better...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> LOL you have your guitar and amp in your work truck? :laughing:



Yup, taking it home from a good practice.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> I am guessing he plans to test ball it there I assume its the most downstream piece before leaving the building.



Bingo.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Are you going to put santees on top of your traps for your trap primers or tie them right into the floor drain?



I am going to tie them into the floor drain themselves. only 4 floor drains in the whole damn place, 3 of them require trap primers. The rest are floor sinks.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I dont miss that kind of work one damn bit....
> 
> th only mistake I see with the whole job
> is the PBR beer,,,,,,
> ...



I don't drink PBR. Never have, never will. I drink redstripe more than anything i think.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

you guys are allowed to use Tee's on the horizontal? We have to use wye's and 45's.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Where do you see a tee going horizontal to horizontal? I see some going horizontal to vertical which is perfectly fine by Florida code.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

who wasted that 4 inch trap in the 5th picture? Loks good by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> who wasted that 4 inch trap in the 5th picture? Loks good by the way. :thumbsup:



Casualty of war.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Casualty of war.


Sh!t happens. I've wasted a few in my life.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Throw it away and you will need that exact make up next week.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Same exact thing, i believe that is one of the many pvc traps that were added during a remodel phase of the old bennigans. If it was in the way, we tore it out.


----------

